# Coronado 35's and world cruising



## Tatsuo (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello all, I was just wondering if anyone had any advice as to what kind of modifications I would want to make with a Coronado 35 to make it as good of a blue water boat as I could get it? I am getting the boat from a family friend and would like to take it around to world in about three years. It seems like people are rather divided about Coronado's on this forum. I am really just looking for advice from current or previous Coronado owners as to what they have done would like to do one day to their boat.


Thanks!


----------



## Tatsuo (Oct 20, 2009)

*bump* anyone? The boat has a brand new motor and sails and it's in amazing condition for its age. any thought would be appreciated.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Has a bit too much freeboard for my taste. It is a bit like sitting on the second floor when sailing. Roomy though. My neighbors live on one but they aren't under the illusion that it is an offshore boat. Interestingly, of the 4 on Yachtworld, one is in California where it was built, but the other three are in Greece.
Brian


----------

